# Looking for isr long tube headers



## mish3alalkiyumi (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey guys, am trying to find the long tube headers for the 350z. Can't find them in the market, all sold out. Hope if anyone can help

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dusixa (11 mo ago)

I'm gonna buy that sticker this weekend!! I'm getting that cobalt lol.




Kodi nox


----------

